# How does this "guage"



## papaturner (Oct 25, 2009)

What do you get when you cross an executive with a tire guage? 
I had an old tire guage laying in my tool box and thought what the heck it might work. No finish just a little cutting, drilling, and epoxying.
Thanks for looking and comments welcome.


----------



## RAdams (Oct 25, 2009)

That would be a cool gift for tire shop personnel. I like it! Funny how penmaking and turnng in general changes the way we look at things that are already round.


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 25, 2009)

Neat looking, Will it tell you how much ink you have left? LOL!!


----------



## gmanblue (Oct 25, 2009)

nice pen what kit did you use


----------



## papaturner (Oct 25, 2009)

gmanblue said:


> nice pen what kit did you use



An Executive from Wood n Whimsies.


----------



## PenPal (Oct 25, 2009)

*Hi Mate*

I see you got pumped up when you saw this opportunity. really like it, I am sure the Green Eyed Cat and Dumpster Rat man will enjoy your pen as much as I do. Sort of lifts you out of the mundane when you can have so much fun making pens. There is no let down at all, as a measure of innovation it rates highly with me.

Well done and seen.

Regards Peter.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 25, 2009)

Very cool idea! Nice Pen.


----------



## artme (Oct 25, 2009)

Great Idea and agreat result.

Just don't let the praise inflate your ego.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, Perry, your pen sucks, AIR that is!!

Very clever and it LOOKS good, too.


----------



## Monty (Oct 25, 2009)

So, when you check the tire pressure, does the ink cartridge shoot out? :biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 25, 2009)

Monty said:


> So, when you check the tire pressure, does the ink cartridge shoot out? :biggrin:



LOL .. you'll put an eye out!

Looks good!  Makes for some interesting marketing ideas, no?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 25, 2009)

OK, all the smart s** remarks have been made, so I'll stay with nice work!


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 26, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> OK, all the smart s** remarks have been made, so I'll stay with nice work!



Cav's been under alot of pressure lately.

I really like this pen, it's cool stuff!


----------



## Ligget (Oct 26, 2009)

Great idea Perry, looks fantastic, and reminds me that I have a slow puncture which needs fixed! LOL


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 26, 2009)

Awesome!

Robin


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 26, 2009)

Reminds me of waiting for my flu shot, the elderly gentleman next to me had a tire gauge in his pocket. Now I knew he probably didn't use it that much because I found out his sister had delivered him to the Phamacist in a Lincoln Continental. He had trouble speaking, I assumed due to a stroke ( walked with a cane ) but when  I pointed to the tire gauge in his pocket his eyes lit up and he tried to say something to the effect that he would not be without it. 
I don't know why I related this story, but here it is anyway.


----------



## THarvey (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks good Perry.

I bet if you gave it some thought you could come up with a design that still works as a tire guage. :rotfl:


----------



## Fred (Oct 26, 2009)

Neat and well done. :biggrin:

I bet when the pressure fitting is "used" that is how you make the point extend for use. Retraction may require a different method.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 27, 2009)

Fred said:


> Neat and well done. :biggrin:
> 
> I bet when the pressure fitting is "used" that is how you make the point extend for use. Retraction may require a different method.



I guess you could always write with the tire sitting on your shoulder. When
you're done, just stick a nail in the tire!

See? I can figure these things out..


----------



## bitshird (Oct 27, 2009)

Neat pen Perry, very different.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 10, 2011)

I need to know how to do this.


----------



## Rick P (Aug 11, 2011)

LOL very cool!


----------



## BradG (Aug 11, 2011)

I like that!

Nicely done


----------



## cwolfs69 (Aug 11, 2011)

nice pen. great idea. and it is amazing the way you look at things after a while. just been turning since Feb. now starting to see things around the house and say to myself: can i make a pen out of that. haven't tried anything weird yet but am sure that i will soon alter seeing those pics.


----------



## Nikitas (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought of that as well but never got past the thinking stage... Nice work!!!! 
Mind if I try ???


----------



## Tom D (Aug 11, 2011)

I could not keep it in my pocket, I would constantly be grabing the wrong one either to check the tire pressure or to write with. LOL Nice looking pen, great idea.


----------

